# Root



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

6"x 7'
It impressed me


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Doubletap said:


> View attachment 32775
> 
> 6"x 7'
> It impressed me


But what kind of pipe was it in ?

orangeburg,clay, what ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Similar root ball to mine..........

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

and mine too


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The only difference I see in the pics is one guy got it out with a mini, the other two with a Jetter


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Try dealing with Takarisk trees! Unfortunately they rarely actually grow in the pipe, they instead just follow it and squeeze it tighter than yur true love!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

No snaking here. Just old fashion floor breakin'!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what the hell? What kinda pipe is that?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> what the hell? What kinda pipe is that?


That has to be ABS if I ever saw it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> what the hell? What kinda pipe is that?


U talkin to me? ABS cellcore


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> U talkin to me? ABS cellcore


Yup. I've never seen abs crack like that.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yup. I've never seen abs crack like that.


At the time I was using a buddies sparvision camera, and when I inspected it the bottom of the pipe was touching the top and literally created a baffle. Like I said, tamarisks are like boa constrictors and wrap around pipe and collapse it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> View attachment 32775
> 
> 6"x 7'
> It impressed me













A root?!.....:blink:...Looks more like someone flushed a log down the commode.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> The only difference I see in the pics is one guy got it out with a mini, the other two with a Jetter


So I was lazy and used a jetter............... I spent 5 hours jetting this customer's pool area drains, catch basins around the house, etc @$395 hr. I found outlets and catch basins he didn't know existed. He was so happy with the results he wrote a check, tipped me $100, hugged me AND requested a return trip on an annual basis.


David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> So I was lazy and used a jetter............... I spent 5 hours jetting this customer's pool area drains, catch basins around the house, etc @$395 hr. I found outlets and catch basins he didn't know existed. He was so happy with the results he wrote a check, tipped me $100, hugged me AND requested a return trip on an annual basis. David


I'm not charging enough. Nice work!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm not charging enough. Nice work!


Thanks. I billed 7 hours of jetting that day and was done by 3pm. It was a good day.

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm not charging enough. Nice work!


I'm right around yur price with my little $1800.00 cart jetter!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I'm right around yur price with my little $1800.00 cart jetter!


Not near as much fun though. It might be a bit weak on the gravel and mud infested 18" pipe I jetted last week as well.

David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I never realized how much money there is in jetting 6" and under. I was an 8" and above guy with my flusher unit before I found PZ. I have actually considered selling my Myers trailer jet since it has sat for the last three months


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Not near as much fun though. It might be a bit weak on the gravel and mud infested 18" pipe I jetted last week as well.
> 
> David


Well yea! But I don't jet those lines. I only do residential and commercial restaurants I haven't seen a 6" line yet. Companies out here are charging between $600-$1000 to show up with a trailer jetter. Most of them have that price point that covers a 2 hr min.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Yup. I've never seen abs crack like that.


In Houston ABS cracked like that all over the place which partly why we haven't used it since the 80s for DWVs.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In Houston ABS cracked like that all over the place which partly why we haven't used it since the 80s for DWVs.


That's weird,, to me anyway,,, I think I might have seen a cracked abs hub,, but cant be sure.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> U talkin to me? ABS cellcore


The ol' Alabama black snake(ABS):thumbup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> That's weird,, to me anyway,,, I think I might have seen a cracked abs hub,, but cant be sure.


We have type c soil and its terrible. Mostly loamy sand and clay and ABS just gets easily cracked in it at the fittings.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I got that root out of a 6" Solid Core PVC line. The line had been broken by backfilling with 30" rocks. The sewage had been escaping threw the brake for years. Sewage had found a way to get into the storm drain unobserved. So there was about 5' of gravel in the pipe on top of the rood. My jetter would not clear line. So we dug it up.


----------

